# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  προβλήματα στη δρομολόγηση [confed 10853]

## petzi

Επειδή είναι κλειδωμένο το thread του confederation, αναφέρω εδώ πρόβλημα :


```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-awmn.petzi.awmn [10.86.90.129]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-petzi.romeo.awmn [10.86.90.102]
  3     7 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-romeo.vassilis3.awmn [10.84.234.235]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-vassilis3.vassilis1.awmn [10.84.230.225]
  5  gw-tzitzis.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.166]  αναφορές: Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβα
ση στο δίκτυο προορισμού.

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται τουλάχιστον από χθες το βράδυ...

----------


## petzi

και απορία: έχω δύο links με το confederation (romeo, sv1ggc) όταν κόβο το ένα (πχ με romeo) δεν θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνω από το άλλο για τον ίδιο προορισμό αφού το confederation είναι "ένας" κόμβος?
με κομμένο το romeo :


```
C:\Documents and Settings\periklis>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-awmn.petzi.awmn [10.86.90.129]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-petzi.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.113]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-xrisoula.sw1hfq.awmn [10.86.87.75]
  4     6 ms     4 ms     3 ms  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.97]
  5   114 ms   122 ms   197 ms  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.73]
  6   152 ms    87 ms    79 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  7    82 ms    59 ms    58 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  8    77 ms    35 ms    57 ms  rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
  9    25 ms    17 ms    15 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## manoskol

achilles ~ # tracepath 10.86.87.1
1: achilles (10.2.93.1) 0.123ms pmtu 1500
1: router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2) 3.649ms
2: gw-manoskol.tholos.awmn (10.2.92.133) 1.523ms
3: gw-tholos.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.81) 3.062ms
4: gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.16.7 ::  4.271ms
5: gw-vaggos13.sw1hfq.awmn (10.2.32.100) 6.698ms
6: vlan-sw1hfq.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.73) 8.822ms
7: ap.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.1) 9.643ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 7



Καταρχην το traceroute δεν βοηθαει.... κάνε tracepath απο τον server σου
Αρχικα εχεις ασσυμετρια (δεν ειναι κακο αλλα ...κανε ενα clear ip bgp * 
στην quagga σου μπας και στρωσει γιατι εγω για παραδειγμα σε σενα 
ερχομαι απο τον ιδιο σχεδον δρομο σε σενα συμμετρικα....)

Δευτερον από το http://www.routing.awmn βλεπω για τον 3460
BGP path ysam2
10853 123 1286 45 2801
confed -tenorism-spirosco-alexb-ysam2
για κανε ενα clear και μετα ενα
sh ip bgp 10.19.143.0 στο bgp και ποσταρε

 ::

----------


## petzi

```
Total number of neighbors 3
gw-awmn.petzi.awmn# sh ip bgp 10.19.143.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.19.143.0/24
Paths: (3 available, best #3, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.86.87.113 10.86.90.102
  10853 123 1286 45 2801
    10.86.90.102 from 10.86.90.102 (10.84.233.129)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Sun Apr 29 08:57:44 2007

  4371 2581 8580 45 2801
    10.86.87.113 from 10.86.87.113 (10.86.87.139)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Sun Apr 29 08:57:40 2007

  10853 123 1286 45 2801
    10.86.90.94 from 10.86.90.94 (10.87.190.65)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Sun Apr 29 08:57:36 2007
```

αμέσως μετά :


```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-awmn.petzi.awmn [10.86.90.129]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-petzi.sv1ggchome.awmn [10.86.90.94]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sv1ggc-home.kinglyr.awmn [10.80.210.165]
  4  gw-sv1ggc-home.sw1ggw.awmn [10.87.190.102]  αναφορές: Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρ
όσβαση στο δίκτυο προορισμού.
```

αλλά λίγο αργότερα :



> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-awmn.petzi.awmn [10.86.90.129]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-petzi.sv1ggchome.awmn [10.86.90.94]
> 3 9 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-sv1ggc-home.sw1ggw.awmn [10.87.190.102]
> 4 6 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn [10.80.198.122]
> 5 9 ms 3 ms 15 ms gw-kakalos.anka.awmn [10.87.197.157]
> 6 3 ms 3 ms 5 ms gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.145]
> ...


όλα οκ (?)

----------


## manoskol

Κοιτα μετα το clear πρεπει να περασει ενας ευλογος χρονος μερικών
δευτερολέπτων (εξαρτάται απο το μεγεθος του δικτυου) για να ενημερωθούν
οι διαδρομες....
Απο κει και πέρα μετα την αποχωρηση της xrisoylas (kai του 3460) 
απο το confed πρεπει να εξετασετε περιπτώσεις που ενω η εξοδος 
ειναι διπλα σου περνας απο 6-7 hops.... 
Χρειαζονται περισσοτερες εσωτερικές διαδρομες.... αλλιως δεν εχει νοημα
το confed.... με λιγα λογια άλλο απο 3 να γινουν 4 τα hop για ενα
προορισμο και αλλο να γινουν 9, 10 κτλ
 ::

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακριβώς προβλημα στη δρόμολόγηση...



```
[email protected]:/# tracepath 10.87.187.91
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.260ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.022ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)                 2.744ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  6.301ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                8.872ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)                 7.067ms
 6:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.97)                 asymm  7  16.600ms
 7:  gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)               asymm  8   9.942ms
 8:  gw-kakalos.aangelis.awmn (10.87.216.106)             asymm  9  17.114ms
 9:  no reply
10:  no reply
```

παιδευόμουνα να πάρω τηλ τον κατσαρό στο voip.. και δεν συνδεόταν στο sip.awmn με τίποτα...

παρατήρησα λοιπόν οτι προσπαθούσε να συνδεθεί στον συγκεκριμένο server, o οποίος απαντάει μόνο σε tracert απο windows, και δε συνδέεται το eyebeam με τίποτα(!)... [Login failed, request timeout]

το ίδιο είπε οτι πάθαινε μόλις κι ο awmnmarios...  :: 



μήπως παίζει κανα default gateway εκεί γύρω στα "asymm" που τα ανακατεύει και τελικά δεν παίζει τπτ?  ::

----------


## mojiro

το 10.87.187.χ ανηκει στον aangelis, αρα καλα σε πηγαινε απο εκει

edit
σε pings/trace μεσα απο mpriki απαντα
σε pings απο linux παλι απαντα, ενω σε traces οχι!

----------


## JollyRoger

ίσως να είναι και θέμα sip.awmn... δεν ήξερα απο που να αρχίσω να ψάχνω!  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::   :: 



```
[email protected]:/# tracepath www.wind.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.246ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   0.811ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)                13.452ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                 15.177ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)               22.986ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)                   17.111ms
 6:  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)                 34.151ms
 7:  gw-akops.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.141)            asymm  9 256.969ms
 8:  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146)         asymm 10 301.333ms
 9:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)            asymm 11 273.592ms
10:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)           asymm 12 589.374ms
11:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              asymm 13 193.739ms
12:  gw-ysam2.atlec.awmn (10.19.143.133)                  asymm 14  66.532ms
13:  www.wind.awmn (10.19.143.12)                         asymm 15 132.350ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 15
[email protected]:/#
```

Smokeping JollyRoger 2 wind, last 24h...

----------


## JollyRoger

```
[email protected]:/# tracepath www.awmn;date
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.136ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.410ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)                 3.555ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  3.341ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                4.987ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)                    8.556ms
 6:  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)                 76.522ms
 7:  gw-akops.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.141)            asymm  9 105.389ms
 8:  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146)         asymm 10 159.496ms
 9:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)            asymm 11 206.262ms
10:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)           asymm 12 285.634ms
11:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              asymm 13 427.647ms
12:  gw-ysam2.atlec.awmn (10.19.143.133)                  asymm 14 582.824ms
13:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              asymm 15 315.764ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 15
Sat Jun 30 15:25:41 EEST 2007
[email protected]:/#
```


και το graph απο χθες....




και τα συμπτώματα....



> The connection has timed out 
> The server at http://www.awmn is taking too long to respond.





μπορείτε να κάνετε κάτι plz?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

τι ωραία...

παραθέτω τη σημερινή κατάσταση...

η ιλλιγιώδης ταχύτης στα screenshots

και ιδού τα traces...

ένας (ο τελευταίος) είναι εκτος(!)



```
[email protected]:/# tracepath 10.14.143.66
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.140ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.077ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.249)                3.234ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.36.254)                  7.979ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)               70.050ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)                 5.677ms
 6:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.97)                  36.062ms
 7:  gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)                79.944ms
 8:  router2.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.71)                  161.510ms
 9:  gw-kakalos.anka.awmn (10.87.197.157)                 163.525ms
10:  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn (10.87.197.161)                159.286ms
11:  ns0.danimoth.ns.awmn (10.41.229.253)                 230.908ms
12:  gw-danimoth.houseclub.awmn (10.41.229.70)            263.003ms
13:



[email protected]:/# tracepath 10.17.131.241
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.129ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   7.071ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.249)               10.909ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.36.254)                 10.297ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)               26.477ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)                37.456ms
 6:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.97)                  47.714ms
 7:  gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)               279.845ms
 8:  router2.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.71)                  174.726ms
 9:  gw-kakalos.anka.awmn (10.87.197.157)                 177.610ms
10:  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn (10.87.197.161)                198.990ms
11:  gw-danimoth.anman.awmn (10.17.131.237)               177.819ms
12:



[email protected]:/# tracepath 10.34.61.105
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.138ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.748ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.249)               13.151ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.36.254)                 13.125ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)               14.331ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)                18.901ms
 6:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.97)                  13.491ms
 7:  gw-sw1ggw.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.33)                  37.237ms
 8:  gw-sw1jrb.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)               95.651ms
 9:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)            93.310ms




[email protected]:/# tracepath 10.34.169.69
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.210ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.023ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.249)                9.503ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.36.254)                 20.232ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                4.998ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)                22.681ms
 6:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.97)                  33.534ms
 7:  gw-sw1ggw.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.33)                  40.539ms
 8:  gw-sw1jrb.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.128.18)                  38.067ms
 9:  router.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.86)                     28.792ms
10:  gw-sw1hfq.koum6984.awmn (10.17.127.114)               44.510ms
11:  gw-koum6984.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.229)              49.382ms
12:  gw-macrx.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.242)                158.966ms




[email protected]:/# tracepath 10.35.169.2
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.139ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.409ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.249)                7.959ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.36.254)                 10.683ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                8.467ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)                15.244ms
 6:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.97)                  20.863ms
 7:  gw-sw1ggw.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.33)                  40.097ms
 8:  gw-sw1jrb.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)               52.896ms
 9:  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn (10.17.119.226)             53.360ms
10:  gw-trackman.aivanet.awmn (10.35.161.234)              58.081ms




[email protected]:/# tracepath 10.41.228.74
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.132ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   0.971ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.249)                4.170ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.36.254)                 12.476ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                6.027ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)                11.796ms
 6:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.97)                  42.755ms
 7:  gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)               187.726ms
 8:  router2.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.71)                  144.669ms
 9:  gw-kakalos.anka.awmn (10.87.197.157)                 116.455ms





[email protected]:/# tracepath 10.67.164.70
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.137ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.483ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.249)                2.297ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.36.254)                 14.238ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)               19.704ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)                10.192ms
 6:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.97)                  20.533ms
 7:  gw-sw1ggw.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.33)                  36.805ms
 8:  gw-sw1jrb.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.128.18)                  52.123ms
 9:  router.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.86)                     52.228ms
10:  gw-sw1hfq.koum6984.awmn (10.17.127.114)               33.438ms
11:  gw.koum6984.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.229)             133.099ms
12:  gw-ppc.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.238)                   67.505ms



[email protected]:/# tracepath 10.87.224.2
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.158ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.074ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.249)                7.533ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.36.254)                  8.113ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                9.036ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)                 6.160ms
 6:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.97)                  36.476ms
 7:  gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)               129.892ms
 8:  gw-kakalos.aangelis.awmn (10.87.216.106)             130.338ms
 9:



[email protected]:/# tracepath 10.117.0.39
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.129ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.361ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              1.931ms
 3:  gw-erasma.styx.awmn (10.25.177.109)                   12.937ms
 4:  gw-styx.ice.awmn (10.25.177.106)                      17.774ms
 5:  gw-ice.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.241)                     7.287ms
 6:  wrap-3.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.25)                     19.280ms
 7:  10.17.122.161 (10.17.122.161)                         27.492ms
 8:  vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.134)                             22.839ms
 9:  10.17.122.157 (10.17.122.157)                        409.865ms
10:  10.106.3.2 (10.106.3.2)                              384.194ms
11:  10.106.255.253 (10.106.255.253)                      293.268ms
12:  10.107.255.1 (10.107.255.1)                          381.319ms
13:  10.107.255.42 (10.107.255.42)                        347.053ms
14:  10.117.255.33 (10.117.255.33)                        115.158ms
15:  10.117.255.2 (10.117.255.2)                          469.631ms
16:  10.117.255.22 (10.117.255.22)                        554.698ms
17:  no reply
```

----------


## commando

ιλλιγγιωδης.

----------


## Cha0s

Πριν είχαμε τον matsulas, τώρα έχουμε τον sw1ggw, αύριο θα έχουμε τον Χ και μεθαύριο τον Ψ.

Ότι και να γίνει πάντως το αγγούρι πρέπει να το φάμε άσχετα με το ποιος βαριέται να ασχοληθεί με τον σαπιο κόμβο του καθημερινά...


Δεν συνεχίζω... ούτως ή άλλως δεν μπαίνει καν κανείς στον κόπο να απαντήσει από το confed...

----------


## acoul

> Πριν είχαμε τον matsulas, τώρα έχουμε τον sw1ggw, αύριο θα έχουμε τον Χ και μεθαύριο τον Ψ.
> 
> Ότι και να γίνει πάντως το αγγούρι πρέπει να το φάμε άσχετα με το ποιος βαριέται να ασχοληθεί με τον σαπιο κόμβο του καθημερινά...
> 
> 
> Δεν συνεχίζω... ούτως ή άλλως δεν μπαίνει καν κανείς στον κόπο να απαντήσει από το confed...


μπουλ, αν βγουν νέες διαδρομές όλα θα είναι μια χαρά ... άντε και σε καμιά παραδίπλα ταράτσα οι παλιούρες ... με κλαψούρα και μουρμούρα δεν βγαίνει τίποτε !! έχει και το χειμώνα πεταλούδες στις ταράτσες !!

----------


## Cha0s

Αλέξανδρε χέσε μας και εσύ τώρα με τις παρλαπίπες σου.  ::

----------


## prometheus

> Δεν συνεχίζω... ούτως ή άλλως δεν μπαίνει καν κανείς στον κόπο να απαντήσει από το confed...


Σόρρυ που επεμβαίνω χωρίς να είμαι σε θέση να δώσω λύση στο πρόβλημά σου, αλλά τί ακριβώς απάντηση ψάχνεις ? Μήπως να βρεθεί κάποιος να σπάσει το confed στα 2 ? να το καταργήσει ? αφού δεν υπάρχει κεντρική διαχείριση ...
Το μόνο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι μεμονομένα κάποιοι κομβούχοι να βγάλουν τους κόμβους τους, αλλά και αυτό πάλι δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα λύσει το πρόβλημα σου. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο πως έχουν βγει τα link σου ?

Φιλικά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## Cha0s

http://stats.cha0s.awmn/cgi-bin/smokepi ... bone_Links

Ναι είμαι.

Εσύ μπορείς να μου αποδείξεις ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα στα λινκς σου;

Οι υπόλοιποι στο confed;


(Σε επόμενη τέτοια ερώτηση δεν μπαίνω καν στον κόπο να απαντήσω...)

----------


## prometheus

> http://stats.cha0s.awmn/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi?target=AWMN.My_Backbone_Links
> 
> Ναι είμαι.
> 
> Εσύ μπορείς να μου αποδείξεις ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα στα λινκς σου;


Όχι και δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται. Δυστυχώς δεν εξυπηρετούν traffic. Κάνω όμως προσπάθεια για να αλλάξει αυτό.




> Οι υπόλοιποι στο confed;


Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω εκ μέρους των άλλων. Για αυτό σου είπα ότι μάλλον δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.




> (Σε επόμενη τέτοια ερώτηση δεν μπαίνω καν στον κόπο να απαντήσω...)


Άλλαξε και εσύ λίγο το υφάκι γιατί τότε δικαιολογημένα κάποιοι δεν μπαίνουν ούτε αυτοί στο κόπο να σου απαντήσουν.

----------


## prometheus

quote τον εαυτό μου  ::   ::   ::  




> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο πως έχουν βγει τα link σου ?


με αυτό δεν εννοώ αν έχεις latency στα link σου ή όχι. Τα λινκ κάποιου μπορεί να παίζουν σφαίρα. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως τί γίνεται ?

----------


## ice

Μαν επεμβαινω λιγακι (με την λιγη γνωση routing) και αν κοιταξεις λιγακι τα traceroute βλεπεις το προβλημα. 
Απλα το setup της Γλυφαδας και το setup του conf Πειραια εξαναγκαζει ολο το τραφικ να πηγαινει προς τα εκει με αποτελεσμα να lagαρει στον Πειραια απιστευτα. 


Ζηταμε λυση για να ξεμπουκωσει επιτελους ο Πειραιας και μαζι του οι τριγυρω περιοχες .

----------


## Cha0s

Να αλλάξω το υφάκι μου;

Τι λες να δοκιμάσω σήμερα;

Να κράξω; 
Να βρίσω;
Να το ζητήσω ευγενικά;
Να το αναφέρω απλά;
Να μην κάνω τίποτα μέχρι να το αναφέρει κάποιος άλλος;

Για πες;

Γιατί όλα τα έχω δοκιμάσει και το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο.

Κόφτε τις εξυπνάδες και είτε σπάστε το στα 2+ το confed είτε κόφτε το τελείως να ηρεμίσουμε όλοι.

Νταβατζιλίκι δηλαδή με το έτσι θέλω;  ::  

Η θέση του συλλόγου ποια είναι για το θέμα; Δεν ασχολείται μέχρι κάποιος πελάτης-μέλος κάνει παράπονα ότι δεν παίζει το Internet που δίνει;  ::  


Σαν δεν ντρέπεστε λέω γω που θα μου βγείτε και από πάνω.  ::   ::

----------


## prometheus

> Μαν επεμβαινω λιγακι (με την λιγη γνωση routing) και αν κοιταξεις λιγακι τα traceroute βλεπεις το προβλημα.


Ποιό από όλα τα traceroute ? sorry για το black humour ...  :: 




> Απλα το setup της Γλυφαδας και το setup του conf Πειραια εξαναγκαζει ολο το τραφικ να πηγαινει προς τα εκει με αποτελεσμα να lagαρει στον Πειραια απιστευτα. 
> Ζηταμε λυση για να ξεμπουκωσει επιτελους ο Πειραιας και μαζι του οι τριγυρω περιοχες .


Λύση είναι λοιπόν ή να φτιαχτούν τα υπάρχοντα λινκ (ώστε να σηκώνουν traffic και να μην lagάρουν) ή να βγουν επιπλέον νέα link (εναλλακτικές) ή να το διαλύσουμε το πανυγήρι και να δούμε αν θα λυθούν αυτομάτως τα προβλήματά μας ή τουλάχιστον αν θα καλυτερεύσουν τα πράγματα. Σωστά ? Όλες όμως αυτές οι δυνατές "λύσεις" απαιτούν την επέμβαση των κομβούχων που συμμετέχουν στο confed μεμονομένα.
(Το να αρχίζουμε να βάζουμε χέρι στο bgp δεν θέλω να το σκέφτομαι ούτε καν σαν ενδεχόμενο, μεγάλυτερο μπάχαλο θα δημιουργήσει.)

----------


## nodas

> Λύση είναι λοιπόν ή να φτιαχτούν τα υπάρχοντα λινκ (ώστε να σηκώνουν traffic και να μην lagάρουν) ή να βγουν επιπλέον νέα link (εναλλακτικές) ή να το διαλύσουμε το πανυγήρι και να δούμε αν θα λυθούν αυτομάτως τα προβλήματά μας ή τουλάχιστον αν θα καλυτερεύσουν τα πράγματα. Σωστά ? Όλες όμως αυτές οι δυνατές "λύσεις" απαιτούν την επέμβαση των κομβούχων που συμμετέχουν στο confed μεμονομένα.
> (Το να αρχίζουμε να βάζουμε χέρι στο bgp δεν θέλω να το σκέφτομαι ούτε καν σαν ενδεχόμενο, μεγάλυτερο μπάχαλο θα δημιουργήσει.)


καλα κρασια με λιγα λογια, μεχρι να υλοποιηθουν αυτα που λετε θα πρωτοχρονιασουμε και ακομα ετσι θα ειναι η κατασταση...

----------


## prometheus

> Να αλλάξω το υφάκι μου;
> 
> Τι λες να δοκιμάσω σήμερα;
> 
> Να κράξω; 
> Να βρίσω;
> Να το ζητήσω ευγενικά;
> Να το αναφέρω απλά;
> Να μην κάνω τίποτα μέχρι να το αναφέρει κάποιος άλλος;
> ...


Δεν ξέρω τί έχεις δοκιμάζει μέχρι τώρα. Πραγματικά δεν γνωρίζω και δεν νομίζω ότι θέλω να ξέρω. Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να αντιληφθώ την αγανάκτησή σου. Sorry. 




> Η θέση του συλλόγου ποια είναι για το θέμα; Δεν ασχολείται μέχρι κάποιος πελάτης-μέλος κάνει παράπονα ότι δεν παίζει το Internet που δίνει;


Άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία αυτή. Δεν νομιζω ότι δικαιούμαστε να απαξιώνουμε τον Σύλλογο και μετά να του ζητάμε να πάρει θέση. Αλήθεια ποιον περιμένεις να εκφράσει τον Σύλλογο ?




> Σαν δεν ντρέπεστε λέω γω που θα μου βγείτε και από πάνω.


Δυστυχώς έχω κάνει άλλα πιο σοβαρά πράγματα για να ντρέπομαι  ::  . Δεν ήταν πρόσθεσή μου να βγω από πάνω. Απλά πιστεύω ότι μόνος του ο καθένας δημιουργεί τα προβλήματά του. Μας αφορά όλους αυτό.

Όπως ήδη ανέφερα δυστυχώς δεν είμαι σε θέση να βοηθήσω.  ::  Ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για τις πράξεις του.

----------


## acoul

μόλις βγάλει ο ysam το multicast όλα θα στρώσουν !! λίγο υπομονή !! μην ξεχνάμε και τον john70, ένα πιάτο από Πάρνηθα το κρατάει για Γλυφάδα !!

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από prometheus
> 
> Λύση είναι λοιπόν ή να φτιαχτούν τα υπάρχοντα λινκ (ώστε να σηκώνουν traffic και να μην lagάρουν) ή να βγουν επιπλέον νέα link (εναλλακτικές) ή να το διαλύσουμε το πανυγήρι και να δούμε αν θα λυθούν αυτομάτως τα προβλήματά μας ή τουλάχιστον αν θα καλυτερεύσουν τα πράγματα. Σωστά ? Όλες όμως αυτές οι δυνατές "λύσεις" απαιτούν την επέμβαση των κομβούχων που συμμετέχουν στο confed μεμονομένα.
> (Το να αρχίζουμε να βάζουμε χέρι στο bgp δεν θέλω να το σκέφτομαι ούτε καν σαν ενδεχόμενο, μεγάλυτερο μπάχαλο θα δημιουργήσει.)
> 
> 
> καλα κρασια με λιγα λογια, μεχρι να υλοποιηθουν αυτα που λετε θα πρωτοχρονιασουμε και ακομα ετσι θα ειναι η κατασταση...


Λίγο λες...

Θα τελειώσω από φαντάρος τον επόμενο Φεβρουάριο και ακόμα τα έχουμε τα ίδια χάλια.

----------


## prometheus

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από prometheus
> 
> Λύση είναι λοιπόν ή να φτιαχτούν τα υπάρχοντα λινκ (ώστε να σηκώνουν traffic και να μην lagάρουν) ή να βγουν επιπλέον νέα link (εναλλακτικές) ή να το διαλύσουμε το πανυγήρι και να δούμε αν θα λυθούν αυτομάτως τα προβλήματά μας ή τουλάχιστον αν θα καλυτερεύσουν τα πράγματα. Σωστά ? Όλες όμως αυτές οι δυνατές "λύσεις" απαιτούν την επέμβαση των κομβούχων που συμμετέχουν στο confed μεμονομένα.
> (Το να αρχίζουμε να βάζουμε χέρι στο bgp δεν θέλω να το σκέφτομαι ούτε καν σαν ενδεχόμενο, μεγάλυτερο μπάχαλο θα δημιουργήσει.)
> 
> 
> καλα κρασια με λιγα λογια, μεχρι να υλοποιηθουν αυτα που λετε θα πρωτοχρονιασουμε και ακομα ετσι θα ειναι η κατασταση...


ακριβώς .... ελπίζω να μην με παρεξήγησες ... δεν ήθελα να φανώ αισιόδοξος.
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι πώς μας βρει ο νεός χρόνος, αλλά ότι δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον ... δυστυχώς.

----------


## Cha0s

@prometheus μπορείς να βοηθήσεις.

Αφού δεν έχεις να προσφέρεις κάτι στην συζήτηση τότε μην συμμετέχεις και κάνε τίποτα πιο χρήσιμο...
Let's say, βγες από το confed να κάνεις την αρχή.

----------


## prometheus

> @prometheus μπορείς να βοηθήσεις.
> 
> Αφού δεν έχεις να προσφέρεις κάτι στην συζήτηση τότε μην συμμετέχεις και κάνε τίποτα πιο χρήσιμο...
> Let's say, βγες από το confed να κάνεις την αρχή.


Η αποχώρησή μου από το confed, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι. Το έχω σκεφτεί και ίσως γίνει μετά από συζήτηση με κάποια άτομα. Στα άμεσα σχέδια είναι να βγάλω 1-2 λινκ.

Αν πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι δεν προσφέρω τίποτα στη συζήτηση, τότε λυπάμαι. Βρήκα λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο, δεν θα επαναληφθεί.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> @prometheus μπορείς να βοηθήσεις.
> 
> Αφού δεν έχεις να προσφέρεις κάτι στην συζήτηση τότε μην συμμετέχεις και κάνε τίποτα πιο χρήσιμο...
> Let's say, βγες από το confed να κάνεις την αρχή.
> 
> 
> Η αποχώρησή μου από το confed, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι. Το έχω σκεφτεί και ίσως γίνει μετά από συζήτηση με κάποια άτομα. Στα άμεσα σχέδια είναι να βγάλω 1-2 λινκ.
> ...


Και εγώ λυπάμαι για πολλά και πολλούς δυστυχώς...

----------


## Vigor



----------


## JollyRoger

κατα την άποψή μου πάντως τα επιχειρήματα περι αδιαφορίας "των άλλων" πλέον είναι "κολοκύθια τούμπανα"...

αν υπάρχει κάποιος που θεωρεί οτι δεν θα πρέπει να τον χαρακτηρίζει η "όλα για την πάρτη μου και οι άλλοι στ'@@ μου" κατάσταση που χαρακτηρίζει αυτό το confed... τότε αυτός ο κάποιος δεν πρέπει να είναι με AS 10853....

10853 = κλάφτα χαράλαμπε κι όχι μονο αυτό, αποδεδειγμένος στ'@@δισμός απο 40+ άτομα... έστω και 1 ενδιαφερόμενος να υπήρχε, ή θα έβγαινε ή θα άλλαζε κάτι...

τι άλλαζει? όπως όλοι παρατηρείτε, ΤΙΠΟΤΑ... ή μάλλον διόρθωση... ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ(!)(!)


Να ρωτήσω κάτι..?



αμα σηκώσουμε κανα δίκτυο με 192άρες και άλλο routing προτόκολο για να παίζουμε μερικοί και να τραβολογάμε όποιον μας καβλ@σει... λες να παραπονεθεί κανείς?

άμα βάλουμε σε confed όλη την περιοχή μας για να εκβιάσουμε τις διαδομές όπως τυγχάνουμε υπο εκβιασμό τόσο καιρό?
προυποθέσεις δεν έχουμε (τουλάχιστον 2 links κλπ), αλλά ούτε και το 10853 έχει... προκαλώ όποιον γουστάρει να πάει να δει ΠΟΣΟΙ τερματικοί εμφανίζονται στο topology του πειραια...


μιλάμε οτι αυτό το confed έχει αποδειχτεί οτι αποτελεί τη μεγαλύτερη κακοήθη(πλέον λόγω αδιαφορίας) & για την πάρτη τους καγκουριά που έχει συμβεί στο awmn απο τότε που συνδέθηκα...

το awmn μεγαλώνει... (μέχρι πρότεινος), κόμβοι προστίθενται, το latency μεγαλώνει και το b/w μικραίνει?!?!

ΞΕΚΟΛΗΣΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ... 

H μονη άλλη λύση είναι να κόψουν όσοι δεν είναι τερματικοί πάνω σας, τα λινκς τους... ΟΛΟΙ όμως... τότε θα γλυτώσουμε...

γιατί πρέπει να έχουμε το "awmn" και το "δίκτυο του πειραιά" αυτή τη στιγμή?!?! 1 λόγο να περνάω 10 επιπλέον hops και να με πετσοκόβετε απο ΚΑΘΕ άποψη μπορώ να μάθω?!?!

γιατί θα πρέπει να δέχομαι επ αόριστον το "routing policy" που αποφασίσατε, δεδομένου οτι δεν προσφέρει τίποτα θετικό, παρα μόνο αρνητικά? ΔΕΝ το θέλω. ΔΕΝ συμφωνώ, ΔΕΝ σας ενδιαφέρει...

σοβαρά? αυτό είναι το awmn?! Γ@μήστε όποιον σας κ@βλώσει και δεν τρέχει τίποτα επειδή δεν υπάρχει κανείς να κάνει τιποτα?!?!

είστε κατάπτυστοι.

----------


## JollyRoger

ps. δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο...
αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή έχει σπάσει το 10853 και...



```
[email protected]:/# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.304ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.258ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              4.322ms
 3:  gw-erasma.styx.awmn (10.25.177.109)                    6.338ms
 4:  gw-styx.apollo.awmn (10.25.177.98)                    22.590ms
 5:  gw-apollo.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.221)                  47.248ms
 6:  router-1.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.1)                     16.339ms
 7:  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn (10.22.0.226)               16.978ms
 8:  10.2.63.66 (10.2.63.66)                               31.146ms
 9:  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.145)                  46.369ms
10:  ring.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.161)                          53.043ms
11:  gw-bliz.ayis.awmn (10.2.13.124)                       70.151ms
12:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              asymm  8  41.042ms
13:  gw-ysam2.atlec.awmn (10.19.143.133)                  asymm  9  29.990ms
14:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              asymm 10  28.951ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 14 back 10



[email protected]:/# tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.195ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.549ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              3.240ms
 3:  gw-erasma.styx.awmn (10.25.177.109)                    3.570ms
 4:  gw-styx.apollo.awmn (10.25.177.98)                     5.360ms
 5:  gw-apollo.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.221)                  13.135ms
 6:  router-1.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.1)                     15.031ms
 7:  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn (10.22.0.226)               17.577ms
 8:  10.2.63.66 (10.2.63.66)                               29.288ms
 9:  10.2.63.146 (10.2.63.146)                             52.735ms
10:  gw.mernion2.selete.awmn (10.41.228.74)                19.501ms
11:  10.19.147.241 (10.19.147.241)                         26.549ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 11
```

----------


## acoul

εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν κόβετε τις διαδρομές με/προς 10853 και να βγάλετε άλλες που δεν ανήκουν σε αυτό; είναι οικονομικό το θέμα, θέμα οργάνωσης, φόβος σε ξένες ταράτσες; δεν μπορώ να δεχθώ ότι δεν υπάρχουν κόμβοι εκτός 10853 που να μπορούν να βγάλουν λινκ με τις προβληματικές περιοχές ... πέρα από τη χρήση του φόρουμ γιατί δεν κάνετε μια συνάντηση με αυτό το θέμα για εξεύρεση λύσης μόνο μουρμουράμε πόσο άσχημα κάνουν οι απέναντι ότι κάνουν ... από το να αλλάξουμε τους απέναντι είναι πιο εύκολο να δημιουργήσουμε νέες εναλλακτικές διαδρομές ... τι είναι αυτό το πράμα με τη κλάψα και μουρμούρα δεν καταλαβαίνω ... να ξαναρωτήσω τι έγινε το λινκ TOP/VLSI <--> cha0s ?? ο εξοπλισμός από όσο ξέρω υπάρχει !!

----------


## Cha0s

Για όνομα του θεού ρε Αλέξανδρε.

Πόσο πολύ θες να παριστάνεις τον χαζό πλέον;

Τα έχουμε 32 εκατομύρια φορές.
Ότι και να κόψουμε πάμε από εκεί.
Όλες οι έξοδοι καταλήγουν εκεί.

Δηλαδή ή αποκοβόμαστε από το δίκτυο ή περνάμε από το &*^[email protected]#*&^% του πειραιά  ::  

Το TOP-Cha0s δεν βγαίνει.
Έχω μετακομίσει αν δεν το θυμάσαι, και η οπτική μου δεν είναι αυτή που είχα και έβγαζα 12 λινκς με όποιον ήθελα...


Δηλαδή για να ποστάρω ξανά σε αυτό το τόπικ πρέπει να έχω disclaimer από πάνω να λέω κάθε φορά τα ίδια και τα ίδια;
Ή διαβάστε όλο το τόπικ (μαζί και το άλλο για το confed) ή μην απαντάτε και μου σπάτε κιάλλο τα νεύρα ρωτώντας με πράγματα που έχω πει 1εκατομύριο φορές  :: 

Με βγάζετε από τα ρούχα μου... δεν ξέρω πια πως να το πω...

Είτε ακολουθήσουμε την κοινή λογική, είτε την δική μου λογική είτε του οποιουδήποτε μας βγάζετε τρελούς.

----------


## fengi1

Το καλυτερο που εχετε να κανετε ειναι να βρεθειτε ολοι μαζι στο σημερινο meeting του Πειραια και να συζητησετε το προβλημα .
Και μετα να πατε για κοψιδια στου Ηλια  :: .

----------


## nodas

το καλυτερο που εχουν να κανουν ειναι να μου δωσουν administration στα mikrotikia τους με full access παρακαλω καντε add τον User

Username: Nodas
Pass: 987jhsadgh

στειλτε μου σε pm την IP του router σας και θα σας φτιάξω εγω την κατασταση γιατι ενα ουλο θα φερει την ανοιξη

----------


## NetTraptor

> το καλυτερο που εχουν να κανουν ειναι να μου δωσουν administration στα mikrotikia τους με full access παρακαλω καντε add τον User
> 
> Username: Nodas
> Pass: 987jhsadgh
> 
> στειλτε μου σε pm την IP του router σας και θα σας φτιάξω εγω την κατασταση γιατι ενα ουλο θα φερει την ανοιξη


Ααααα αυτό το ούλο φλερτάρει με την παλαιά ιδέα της κεντρικοποιησης, διαχείρισης βασικών ρυθμίσεων και οργάνωσης... μήπως τελικά τα ούλα σου έχουν περαστεί με σύλλογοdent?  ::

----------


## commando

o Ulysses παραμονευει να διαφημισει τα subnets του 10853 το νου σας!λολ

----------


## Cha0s

Κλασσικά το γ@μήσ@με το θέμα....


Είστε άθλιοι, ντρέπομαι που είστε συν-hobbyστες μου...

----------


## kinglyr

Σας ενημερώνω οτι γίνεται σταδιακή αλλαγή του προτοκόλου δρομολόγησης από OLSR σε BGP για σχεδόν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των κόμβων που βρίσκονται στο 10853 OLSR Confederation. Γι αυτό παρακαλούμε για την υπομονή σας και την κατανόηση σας σε τυχόν προβλήματα που παρουσιαστούν.
Οι κάτωθι κόμβοι μου έχουν ήδη αλλάξει...
8000 - Kinglyr
10567 - Koni
10495 - Virtual2
7990 - Deklin
6454 - Terdim.

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 10853 CONFEDERATION *NA MHN ΞΑΝΑΓΥΡΝΑΝΕ* ΣΤΟ BGP ΤΟΥ MIKROTIK ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ....
ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ QUAGGA ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΜΟΝΟ BGP ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ...
ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ 3 ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ:
ΣΤΟ bgpd.conf πάμε στις γραμμές που λέει "confederation peers" και "confederation identifier" και βάζουμε μπροστα μπροστα ένα θαυμαστικό (Shift + 1) για να το κάνουμε comment και να μην το τρέχει η Quagga. Μετα με ένα FTP πρόγραμμα περνάμε τα πακέτα bgpd.conf και zebra.conf στο κατάλογο conf του mikrotik router μας.... και τέλος πάμε στο κατάλογο startup και σβήνουμε το αρχείο olsrd για να μην ξεκινάει το OLSR.... Τέλος κάνουμε reboot στον router μας βγάζοντας την μπρίζα  ::   ::   ::  οχι οχι ενοούσα πατώντας system >>> reboot στο Winbox....
Σημείωση: Να μην ξεχάσετε να ενημερώσετε του κομβούχους που έχετε ΒΒ λινκ μαζί οτι έχετε βγει από το confed για να αλλάξουν τις ρυθμίσεις τους ουτως ώστε να δουλεύει η δρομολόγηση σωστά και να πέρνετε routes...
Αυτά....  ::

----------


## commando

απλα μπραβο θελει κοτσια να το κανετε μες το κρυο απλα με προσοχη τα edit για να μην χρειαστει επισκεψη ταρατσα.Μεχρι κ την Κυριακη ο καιρος φαινεται καλος.Τα αποτελεσματα θα αργησουν μια βδομαδα να φανουν.
Ελπιζω ο grumpy chaos μονο να βγαλει αυτη την υπογραφη πλεον.

----------


## JollyRoger

commando
η υπογραφή παραπέμπει στο thread... 
όποιος ξεκαθαρίζει τη θέση του όπως οι ανωτέρω, είναι προφανές οτι δεν περιλαμβάνεται στον χαρακτηρισμό...




my respects σε όσους έλαβαν επιτέλους θέση  ::

----------


## nodas

για να δουμε, 
sorry στον cha0s

----------


## vassilis3

> Ανανοινωνω την πρόθεσή μου(vassilis1 & vassilis3) για σταδική αποχώρηση απο το confed 10853 
> Εννοείται οτι κομβούχοι εντός αυτού, που έχουν λινκ μαζί μου, μπορούν να πράξουν όπως νομίζουν ελεύθερα και χωρίς καμία παρεξήγηση.


Done

----------

